
Some Great SaaS Visualizations - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@kevinacohn/four-great-saas-visualizations-b45a6f0768b4
======
connormcarthur
Interesting article!

> Would you believe that growth in January was two times as strong as in
> August?

I'm not sure I agree with the author's analysis here. "Quick Ratio" is an
interesting metric, but a lot of companies would take the ~75k net MRR growth
with more churn than ~25k with little churn in the short term. Despite that,
it's an interesting measure to add to the toolkit.

I've always visualized MRR changes with the same stacked bar chart (New /
Expansion / Churn / Contraction) with a line overlaid to visualize Net New
MRR. That gives you an absolute sense of growth which is usually what you want
from this kind of overview report.

